# Aggressive male molly



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

How can I get my male molly to be less aggressive? I am about ready to flush him or sell him.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

What is your tank size?What other fish are in there?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

It's a 29 gallon with my sorority of 5 girls and 2 female mollies.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He wants to make babies. #tryingtokeepitappropriate


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He keeps trying to but *Whispers* I think he is sterile


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm no longer keeping live bearers but... those males are worse than bettas when it comes to breeding -_- They're like "PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE" and the females are like "SORRY... FRIENDZONED"


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

xD so true


----------

